# Snow corn ?



## Deli--x

I am considering breeding my snow corn male in the future, what morphs do you think would look nice with him?


----------



## gazz

Deli--x said:


> I am considering breeding my snow corn male in the future, what morphs do you think would look nice with him?


Depends what you want the results to be.Best bet is to look for the morphs you really like the look of put them down on the forum a people will let you know the offspring outcomes.

Here a couple ways you can go.

Snow X Snow = 100%Snow.

Snow X Amel = 100%Amel HET Anery.

Snow X Anery = 100%Anery HET Amel.

Snow X Normal HET Amel,Anery = 25%Normal HET Amel,Anery,25%Amel HET Anery,25%Anery HET Amel,25%Snow.


----------



## Deli--x

Thanks for the reply, I really just can't decide, I love all corn snakes, what would a carolina be like?


----------



## Morphene

Deli--x said:


> Thanks for the reply, I really just can't decide, I love all corn snakes, what would a carolina be like?


 
If you mean the result from pairing a Snow to a Carolina = Normals het for Amel & Anery, assuming neither snake has any hidden/unknown hets also.

I would either go with another nice looking snow, there's actually a few different types or you could go for a long term breeding project from pairing F1 hets, etc.

You're looking at outcomes of either: Normal, Amel, Anery or Snow by pairing to your current Snow Corn Snake. Nothing else you pair with it will produce anything other than those 4 outcomes (the hets will vary depending on the morphs), unless someone is willing to explain about Ultras & Ultramels...


----------



## gazz

Deli--x said:


> Thanks for the reply, I really just can't decide, I love all corn snakes, what would a carolina be like?


Carolina is just a locally specific normal.There are four of these stains.if breed to a snow they will basically result in normal HET Amel,Anery.

Carolina phase.









Okeetee phase.









Miami phase.









Key's phase.


----------



## mad4frogs

gazz said:


> Carolina is just a locally specific normal.There are four of these stains.if breed to a snow they will basically result in normal HET Amel,Anery.
> 
> Carolina phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okeetee phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key's phase.


 
Not sure if I've mis-read what you've posted gazz, but there's no way that pairing a snow to a normal will produce an 'Abbots' Okeetee corn... even an Okeetee.
Even if she paired an 'Abbots' Okeetee to a snow she wouldn't get Abbots Okeetee offspring, neither would she have much chance of Okeetee offspring, if she paired to an Okeetee. 

It would be the same for the Miami phase too.

Otherwise; were you just pointing out what the different types of 'normals' there are available?


----------



## Morphene

That was me above (again), 2nd time I've forgot to log out:whip::bash:


----------



## Mattinho

Hey i'm looking for morphs to breed with my Snow Corn to =]

Is it possible to breed to Snows and possibly get a pure white snake (think its called a blizzard Corn?)


----------



## Morphene

Mattinho said:


> Hey i'm looking for morphs to breed with my Snow Corn to =]
> 
> Is it possible to breed to Snows and possibly get a *pure white* snake (think its called a blizzard Corn?)


 
Even Blizzard corns can develop yellow with age... 

Snow = Amel + anery A

Blizzard = Amel + Charcoal (anery B) 


You could breed Snow to Charcoal = Normals het amel, anery A & charcoal
Then cross the F1 offspring

OR

Snow x Pewter = Normal het amel, anery A, charcoal & diffused
Then cross the F1 offspring

I would breed the Snow to another nice looking Snow


----------



## Mattinho

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Even Blizzard corns can develop yellow with age...
> 
> Snow = Amel + anery A
> 
> Blizzard = Amel + Charcoal (anery B)
> 
> 
> You could breed Snow to Charcoal = Normals het amel, anery A & charcoal
> Then cross the F1 offspring
> 
> OR
> 
> Snow x Pewter = Normal het amel, anery A, charcoal & diffused
> Then cross the F1 offspring
> 
> I would breed the Snow to another nice looking Snow


What would happen if you breed a Blood Red snake with a Snow? Or an opal with the snow?


----------



## Morphene

Bloodred x snow = Normals het amel, anery A & Diffused

Opal x Snow = Amels het Lavender & Anery A





Mattinho said:


> What would happen if you breed a Blood Red snake with a Snow? Or an opal with the snow?


----------

